# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Κόκκινο καναρίνι με κόκκινη μύτη

## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαζή απορία, αυτά λέγονται καναρίνια ροσινιόν; Έτσι τα λέει ο μπαμπάς μου που του τα έδειξα!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

με ενα ψαξιμο που εκανα βρηκα αυτο, σε ενα διαλογο φορουμ.


_Σου υπενθυμίζω ότι η Γαλλία, είχε κάποτε τα αηδονόφωνα καναρίνια Rosiniol..._

_Για το καναρίνι Ροσινιόλ έχω να πω έτσι για την ιστορία ότι δεν υπάρχει ούτε υπήρξε το καναρίνι του Ροσινιόλ. Είναι τα ισπανικά τιμπράδος και Ροσινιόλ ήταν ο εισαγωγέας..._

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ααααα, τα ισπανικά τιμπράντος ήταν λοιπόν! Θα του το πω να το ξέρει! Τα έχει σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση αυτά τα καναρίνια, είχε ένας κάποτε στο καράβι που δούλευε λέει και ακουγόταν παντού!

----------


## thanmar78

Αυτό το φαινόμενο λέγεται Urcum.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

> Αυτό το φαινόμενο λέγεται Urcum.


Θαναση που το λενε ετσι?

το ρωταω αυτο γιατι αν ειναι Urucum... ειναι το annato (Bixa orellana) και δεν μιλαμε για φαινομενο αλλα διατροφη.
το ανατο το εχουμε και στα καροτενοειδη σε καποιο θεμα μου

----------


## jk21

*

Καροτενοειδή*Αυτο ειναι το σημαντικοτατο θεμα !

----------


## thanmar78

> Θαναση που το λενε ετσι?
> 
> το ρωταω αυτο γιατι αν ειναι Urucum... ειναι το annato (Bixa orellana) και δεν μιλαμε για φαινομενο αλλα διατροφη.
> το ανατο το εχουμε και στα καροτενοειδη σε καποιο θεμα μου


Έχω ακούσει ότι δεν είναι θέμα διατροφής αλλά "μετάλλαξη" αν δεν κάνω λάθος σε κουβέντα με τον Μάκη τον Γερολυμάτο...  Είναι και μέλος του φόρουμ μας με το όνομα mgerom

----------

